# Masquerade Mask



## JayJay (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone knows where I can get hold of a Masquerade Ball Mask?

I read in Time Out there is Ben's Fancy Dress Shop?? 

Please let me know. 

Thanks for the help. 

Jaime


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Bens Costume Closet - Dubai - Home In Al Ghazal Centre, bottom of diyafa street..

(beat you elph, but you being a witch and all that....)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you contacted Mr Ben's?

Mr Bens Costume Closet - Dubai - Home


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Snap! 


There is a shop in the Al Ghazal Mall in Satwa.

-


----------



## JayJay (Jul 18, 2008)

Spot on! 

Cheers, for the rapid response!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure there's a place opposite Chilli's in Deira City Centre Mall that also sells them.


----------

